# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Looking to Upgrade a map to a more Professional Quality

## KD Smith

Hi guys!

I was told that this was the place to go if I wanted a brilliant map made! To cut a long story short, I have a map that I've designed for a group of tabletoppers that I'd like to be remade to a more professional quality as it's going in a book of lore sometime next year. So I'm hoping to commission someone to help me get it up to a new standard, the budget I have for this project is about $360 and I don't think I could really go above that. 

More information on the map itself; it's a fantasy world map of an entire continent; which includes towns and cities, mountains and forests, rivers and small sections of other continents surrounding it. I'm looking for something with a little flair, so a cartographer that can really bring the map to life and give it a great feel!

Please feel free to reply with some examples of your work and a way to contact you, and if you have any questions as well, I'm happy to answer them!

Thanks for reading this far!
KD

----------


## Ralaris

> Hi guys!
> 
> I was told that this was the place to go if I wanted a brilliant map made! To cut a long story short, I have a map that I've designed for a group of tabletoppers that I'd like to be remade to a more professional quality as it's going in a book of lore sometime next year. So I'm hoping to commission someone to help me get it up to a new standard, the budget I have for this project is about $360 and I don't think I could really go above that. 
> 
> More information on the map itself; it's a fantasy world map of an entire continent; which includes towns and cities, mountains and forests, rivers and small sections of other continents surrounding it. I'm looking for something with a little flair, so a cartographer that can really bring the map to life and give it a great feel!
> 
> Please feel free to reply with some examples of your work and a way to contact you, and if you have any questions as well, I'm happy to answer them!
> 
> Thanks for reading this far!
> KD


Hey so I would be interested in your project. Feel free to email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com and check out my website. Hopefully my styles are to your liking and I look forward to talking more with you. Plus your budget is well within my price ranges.

https://ralaris.wixsite.com/ralarismaps

----------


## KD Smith

> Hey so I would be interested in your project. Feel free to email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com and check out my website. Hopefully my styles are to your liking and I look forward to talking more with you. Plus your budget is well within my price ranges.
> 
> https://ralarismaps.wixsite.com/ralarismaps


Hi Ralaris! Thanks for replying to the post, but unfortunately whenever I click on your website it doesn't lead anywhere? It just say 'Page not Found'?

----------


## ThomasR

Hi KD, 

I'd be interested in hearing more about your project. If you fancy, you can check my work here and email me at thomrey@hotmail.com

The main info people would need to give you a quote on the job are :
1- Size
2- Style
3- B&W or color (if can be told in style)
4- Type of commercial rights needed
5- Deadline

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## KD Smith

> Hi KD, 
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing more about your project. If you fancy, you can check my work here and email me at thomrey@hotmail.com
> 
> The main info people would need to give you a quote on the job are :
> 1- Size
> 2- Style
> 3- B&W or color (if can be told in style)
> 4- Type of commercial rights needed
> ...


Hi Thomas, thanks for replying - sorry about not including that info, this is the first map I've ever commissioned and there's a bit of a learning curve. The answers to your bullet list is below:

1- I need a large resolution as there are quite a few small details on the map - this will mostly be used online, so I'll say it should fit comfortably on an A2 piece of paper - if anyone wants to give me more information about sizes I'd be happy to hear it!
2- I'm open to style, but I'd like to see something that's got a good down-to-earth fantasy style  something that wouldn't be out of place in a fantasy novel.
3- Colour would be preferred
4- So this map is going to be used in books of lore and online on websites, it's not for personal use, it'll be a key feature of a gaming group so I'd want the rights to it.
5- Deadline is pretty loose, I would like it by about Mid-September so you have plenty of time

Hope this helps

----------


## Cédric H.

Hi KD
I can definitely help you with your map, I am no stranger to remake a map for a tabletop game.
You can see my portfolio at thefantasymapsforge.pb.design or click the link on my signature and if you are interested you can contact me at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------


## Tiana

I can help you if you want. This is my portfolio of fantasy maps, many of which are for tabletop games, some specifically for Dungeons and Dragons 4e and 5e and others for novels or completely custom gameplay settings.

----------


## Ralaris

> Hi Ralaris! Thanks for replying to the post, but unfortunately whenever I click on your website it doesn't lead anywhere? It just say 'Page not Found'?




Ah I see my bad it should be

https://ralaris.wixsite.com/ralarismaps

I edited the first post as well.

----------


## Domino44

I am also intrested in this project you can see my work here Domino44maps.com. If you have any questions you can also email me the.44.domino@gmail.com

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello KD,

I might be able to help you - my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/, and my pricelist is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/prices/. If that all suits, I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com for more details.

----------


## Kate2192

Hey KD, 
I'd also be interested in working on this project with you, you can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com. If you feel my stlye works for you feel free to send me an email at kateam@optonline.net. 

Kate

----------


## Ish_Joker

> Hi guys!
> 
> I was told that this was the place to go if I wanted a brilliant map made! To cut a long story short, I have a map that I've designed for a group of tabletoppers that I'd like to be remade to a more professional quality as it's going in a book of lore sometime next year. So I'm hoping to commission someone to help me get it up to a new standard, the budget I have for this project is about $360 and I don't think I could really go above that. 
> 
> More information on the map itself; it's a fantasy world map of an entire continent; which includes towns and cities, mountains and forests, rivers and small sections of other continents surrounding it. I'm looking for something with a little flair, so a cartographer that can really bring the map to life and give it a great feel!
> 
> Please feel free to reply with some examples of your work and a way to contact you, and if you have any questions as well, I'm happy to answer them!
> 
> Thanks for reading this far!
> KD


Hi there!

This sounds like an awesome project to work on! Of course that shows already by the many replies you are getting 😊
I would love to see the map you've already made and hear a bit of the lore that comes along with it! And I definitely want to work with you on this!
Although my website isn't ready yet, I just hit the 'launch' button to make the portfolio available for you to see 😉 

You can reach me at fantasymapshop@gmail.com and I really hope to hear from you!

Cheers,

Ish

----------


## TheDwarf

Hi KD,
I'm currently available and interested in your project. Please take a look at my work, you can find some samples in my profile in here or in my Instagram. If you are interested, don't hesitate to contact me so we can discuss in further detail.

https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/
sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com

Cheers!

----------


## Clarketography

Hi there, this project seems like a cool fit. Feel free to browse my recent work at https://www.artstation.com/clarketography. 

If you are interested, contact me at clarketography@outlook.com and we can discuss further. 

Thank you for your time.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Hey KD Smith,

I might be interested in this project. You can have a look at my portfolio to get an impression of my work and if you are interested you can contact me at info [at] danielsmaps [dot] com. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

-Daniel

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, Kitedtk 

I might be interested in this project. You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/ 

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com 

Thank you!

----------

